# New to classical music, Any recommendations?



## Newndkeen (Aug 5, 2013)

I've only started listening to classical recently. I really love Beethoven's 2nd movement in his 9th symphony and of course the first movement of the 5th. 
I guess these are slightly "heavier" (if you can describe it like that) than other stuff I've heard. What other symphonies would you recommend.
I also really enjoy Vivaldi's Four Seasons Winter and Rossini's William Tell Overture


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Honestly I think you're as well off just striking out on your own without specific help. As yet, you know a few things that you like, but I imagine you don't yet know what you _might_ like. Rather than being told "well, if you like Beethoven's 5th, you'll probably like X", why not just take the plunge and listen to A through Z without any expectations/preconceptions. You never know what you might find!

Having said that, I'd suggest you take advantage of the "wisdom of crowds" and look at the TC Lists of symphonies, orchestral works etc in the Orchestral Music forum (and other lists in the other forums). These at least give you an idea of the music that a large number of people have already decided is worth listening to.

Have fun!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

you have a great start and you WILL have fun. give Scheherazade by Rimsky-Korsakov a spin.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Perhaps you will like Schubert's symphonies. My personal favourite is the Unvolendete (no. 8) but no. 5 is also excellent!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Newndkeen said:


> I've only started listening to classical recently. I really love Beethoven's 2nd movement in his 9th symphony and of course the first movement of the 5th.
> I guess these are slightly "heavier" (if you can describe it like that) than other stuff I've heard. What other symphonies would you recommend.
> I also really enjoy Vivaldi's Four Seasons Winter and Rossini's William Tell Overture


You _really_ should check out Vorisek's symphony in D major op. 24. Written in the 1820s, it has shades of Beethoven and Schubert and similar composers of the time mixed in with some delightful and very exciting tunes. It captured me right away on my first listen!

If you want to check out some chamber music and some spectacular melodic music have a listen to Farrenc's Trio for Flute, Cello and Piano. Absolutely gorgeous treatment of the most perfect melodies...the music just draws the listener in right from the start! I suppose I would call her music as somewhat like, Mendelssohn and Brahms but with catchier melodies! Farrenc has also written 3 symphonies (I like the third in G minor the best) also worth checking out if you like symphonies.

If you like Vivaldi's Four Seasons and you're in the mood for more of his work I would recommend In Furore RV626. A very dramatic motet for solo soprano and string orchestra with basso continuo. You might find some parts if it similar in mood to the last movement of Summer. He didn't write any actual _symphonies_ like Beethoven did, but it's still good to explore other forms too from the Baroque era!

Of course, my favourite composer is very well known as a symphonist. *Sibelius* has written 7. Most people like to start off with the 2nd or the 5th. I started with the 2nd and was enraptured by his sound and became rather addicted to it! The last movement of the 5th has some terrific sweeping melodies that a newcomer could easily connect with.

I hope that has been helpful, happy listening!


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Here's the easier classical stuff to listen  Enjoy listening!!

Panderecki' *Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima *
Panderecki' *Polymorphia (1961) for 48 string instruments*
Stockhausen'* Helikopter-Streichquartett* 
Stockhausen' *Licht*
Lutosławski' *Muzyka żałobna (1958) *
Berio' *Sequenza*
Boulez' *Polyphonie X*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> Here's the easier classical stuff to listen  Enjoy listening!!
> 
> Panderecki' *Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima *
> Panderecki' *Polymorphia (1961) for 48 string instruments*
> ...


Don't forget:
Xenakis's *Kraanerg*
Xenakis's *S.709*
Xenakis's *Mycenae Alpha*
Xenakis's *Metastasis*
Ligeti's *Atmosphères*
Ligeti's *Requiem*
Ligeti's *Cello Concerto*

(I suppose the humour doesn't really work here because I actually really like these pieces of music! :lol


----------



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

If you like symphonies, I would recommend Tchaikovsky's symphonies, especially his last three (4, 5 and 6). These are some of the best works he's written. They're full with beautiful melodies and wonderful orchestration. You can also try the _Symphonie fantastique_ by Berlioz. Other symphonies you could listen to are Dvorak's 7, 8 and 9, Vaughan Williams' 2 and 3, Beethoven's 7, etc. But it's best to listen to as many symphonies as you can and make your own list of favorites.

You can also try concertos. I can make a few recommendations here: Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto No. 1, Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto, Korngold's Violin Concerto, Schumann's Piano Concerto, Grieg's Piano Concerto, Sibelius' Violin Concerto, Dvorak's Cello Concerto, C.P.E Bach's Flute Concertos, Mozart's Piano Concertos and many others. Again, listen to as many as possible.

Another genre worth visiting is chamber music. Some examples here: Ravel's Piano Trio, Schubert's String Quartet No. 13, Debussy's String Quartet, Beethoven's Piano Trios, Corelli's Trio Sonatas, and others.

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## TitanisWalleri (Dec 30, 2012)

My first suite was The Planets by Gustav Holst, and I still to this day consider it aongst my favorite works ever composed; it is rather approachable for such a large scale work as it isn't terribly long (around 50-55 minutes). If you enjoy Holst, I would litsen to Respighi. I find him to be really underrated. I am not much of a fan of his Roman Trilogy, but I love Church Windows, which is said to be his fourth Roman suite. Its only around 30-35 minutes long and really will grab your attention. Here is my favorite performance of the second movement:


----------



## Joris (Jan 13, 2013)

Try some symphonies by Tchaikovsky. 1, 4, 6. 
If you like Vivaldi check out: _Vivaldi: Concertos_ - The English Concert & Trevor Pinnock
You might want to check some orchestral stuff by Wagner. Just look for 'orchestral excerpts' or 'overtures' from opera's and such


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Newndkeen said:


> I've only started listening to classical recently. I really love Beethoven's 2nd movement in his 9th symphony and of course the first movement of the 5th.
> I guess these are slightly "heavier" (if you can describe it like that) than other stuff I've heard. What other symphonies would you recommend.
> I also really enjoy Vivaldi's Four Seasons Winter and Rossini's William Tell Overture


Check out these lists. They are the most popular works per genre as voted for by the members of this forum. That doesn't mean that you will love number one on any given list. In fact you may like number 150 or a work that didn't even make it more. But at least you'll have some sort of indication about what's popular and a place to get started. Keep in mind that classical music is very diverse and while it's unlikely (but not entirely impossible) that you will immediately like everything it's equally unlikely that you won't like anything. Have fun, you're at the start of a never ending adventure. 

http://www.talkclassical.com/17996-compilation-tc-top-recommended.html


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Also, can I put a word in for complete randomness:

Classical radio stations where you don't know what you're going to hear next.

Listening to a piece of music solely on the basis of it having an intriguing title or the album having an unusual cover.

Picking just anyone from the Wikipedia List of composers by name and checking out their music.


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> Honestly I think you're as well off just striking out on your own without specific help. As yet, you know a few things that you like, but I imagine you don't yet know what you _might_ like. Rather than being told "well, if you like Beethoven's 5th, you'll probably like X", why not just take the plunge and listen to A through Z without any expectations/preconceptions. You never know what you might find!
> 
> Having said that, I'd suggest you take advantage of the "wisdom of crowds" and look at the TC Lists of symphonies, orchestral works etc in the Orchestral Music forum (and other lists in the other forums). These at least give you an idea of the music that a large number of people have already decided is worth listening to.
> 
> Have fun!


What he said. This is some very good advice. Just take the plunge and you will discover what you like and don't like. The more you listen, the more your taste will probably evolve to places you didn't think you would like being. As, someone said, you off to a very good start. Welcome to the world us Classical Music lovers dwell. Enjoy.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

peeyaj said:


> Here's the easier classical stuff to listen  Enjoy listening!!
> 
> Panderecki' *Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima *
> Panderecki' *Polymorphia (1961) for 48 string instruments*
> ...


OMG - that will kill him.

OP - avoid avoid!!! There are still some public radio stations that play classical. If there is one near you tune in and listen to find out what you like. Tchaikovsky and Dvorak were my two early favorites - and still are. Check out their stuff. It's melodic and easily accessible.


----------



## Geo Dude (May 22, 2013)

Radames said:


> OMG - that will kill him.
> 
> OP - avoid avoid!!! There are still some public radio stations that play classical. If there is one near you tune in and listen to find out what you like. Tchaikovsky and Dvorak were my two early favorites - and still are. Check out their stuff. It's melodic and easily accessible.


I'm also reasonably certain that he wouldn't have too much trouble finding a (free) online classical station. Or he may use the best friend to a newbie in any genre of music: The torrent.... >.>

In the meantime, Newndkeen, what types of music do you currently listen to and enjoy? What are some of your favorites? It might help us figure out what kind of stuff to direct you to.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

There is a series from RCA VICTOR & RCA VICTROLA that have the best of and greatest hits.I got most of the cds home that is how i got started.


----------



## niv (Apr 9, 2013)

if you're into heavier stuff you cannot miss Rite Of Spring by Stravinsky. It's like, dude, the birth of heavy metal


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Start looking at the big Wikipedia article on classical music. Without needing masses of training, it will give you a very good idea of music history, and the various general styles from past eras. It also has subsections, historic time line, lists of rafts of composers from each era.

Then, really, follow your nose and ears... Beethoven? then more Beethoven, and not just the symphonies and concerti. Other composers from or near the time era.

Plunge in to the classical music of the 20th century, and now.
Ditto plunge into music from the 1300's (Guillaume de Machaut) and any and all eras -- you never know what your tastes are if you have not tasted everything 

The most commonly listened to music (by the majority) is from these eras: Baroque, Classical, Romantic. General lists of repertoire, specific pieces, abound, in books and online. There are hundreds and hundreds of recommendations right there.

I urge you though to listen to the earlier Medieval and Renaissance music, and the 20th century and later -- before you condition yourself to "classical music is this, like that" and then inadvertently build up a set of expectations (tonality, form, etc.) which keeps you from enjoying that music which is so very different in many ways.

Start where you are, and are comfortable, branch out, not necessarily methodically, in any and all other directions.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is a list of 20th century music, all relatively tonal, tailored quite a bit to the request / taste of the OP. Know while tailored, it is not a bad sampler of some very good music covering a good bit of stylistic territory.
Post #9 in this thread.
http://www.talkclassical.com/27094-certain-aesthetic-cinematic-orchestral.html#post505165

As to radio, streaming via your computer, do check out WFMT.com - a 24-7 classical station (with other regular programs on folk, jazz, etc. -- those also fine but in the minority of the overall programming.) The station is still one of the best, thought of by many around the world. The random hearing this or that, especially if you are new to it, can be quite a thrill and pleasure. They fully announce the works, before and after, and often give a bit of intelligent information about them. They tend to play complete works, not just a movement from this or that. It is the one "serious" classical station I know of.


----------



## Newndkeen (Aug 5, 2013)

Radames said:


> OMG - that will kill him.
> 
> OP - avoid avoid!!! There are still some public radio stations that play classical. If there is one near you tune in and listen to find out what you like. Tchaikovsky and Dvorak were my two early favorites - and still are. Check out their stuff. It's melodic and easily accessible.


It didn't kill me but when i listened to Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima I just felt like there was something under my bed waiting to kill me!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

I find Dvorak's 9th to be just about the perfect mix of accessible and awesome.

Edit: and because I'm relatively new to classical (a yearish), the OP should listen to my empathetic opinion more. Sorry guise.


----------



## Newndkeen (Aug 5, 2013)

These are all ready fantastic! Obviously Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima gave me the impression that i was a character in a horror movie waiting to meet Satan.

I'm really enjoying all these recommendations, my eyes are opening to a whole other world! 
Thanks so much everyone


----------



## Newndkeen (Aug 5, 2013)

Geo Dude said:


> I'm also reasonably certain that he wouldn't have too much trouble finding a (free) online classical station. Or he may use the best friend to a newbie in any genre of music: The torrent.... >.>
> 
> In the meantime, Newndkeen, what types of music do you currently listen to and enjoy? What are some of your favorites? It might help us figure out what kind of stuff to direct you to.


I really love all the 'classic' classical music like Cannon in D, obviously Beethoven and I also really love Grand March from Aida. I recently watch A Clockwork Orange and found the music utterly brilliant (what first got me into Beethoven). I find symphonies fantastic to listen to. ALthough I am not musical at all the way that each instrument can work together really does blow my mind.
Other music that I enjoy is quite broad. I really love old jive like Bill Hayley and Elvis. Also Bob Seger and Paul Kelly and also really enjoy Frank Sinatra.
I've also recently found on of Dad's old CDs with 20 classical songs which has helped me find some great songs. There's just so much stuff out there!


----------



## Geo Dude (May 22, 2013)

Good to hear that you're finding new stuff. Just make sure to come back and keep bouncing ideas off of us as you explore more and find what you like. The suggestion about checking out the classical page on Wiki is great. Also, I strongly suggest YouTube to supplement torrents and purchasing downloads/CDs, in particular when you're finding out what you like.

Oh, and one very important principle you must keep in mind: Different performances _can_ make a huge difference. It may be a performance you don't like and not the work itself. Don't worry about focusing on different performances too much right now, but if you think you don't like a particular composer or piece of music, just file them away for later when you have more time to check out a different interpretation.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Newndkeen said:


> These are all ready fantastic! Obviously Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima gave me the impression that i was a character in a horror movie waiting to meet Satan.
> 
> I'm really enjoying all these recommendations, my eyes are opening to a whole other world!
> Thanks so much everyone


My post was supposed to be a joke!!  The pieces I have mentioned were 20th century compositions and were atonal music. Generally, people considered those stuff as inaccessible!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

If you like Beethoven, Schubert isn't too far off that. And for Vivaldi's Four Seasons, I would suggest Handel's Water Music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> My post was supposed to be a joke!!  The pieces I have mentioned were 20th century compositions and were atonal music. Generally, people considered those stuff as inaccessible!


Well it was very good of you to post them and make the inaccessible accessible!


----------



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

So far you've been hovering in the Romantic Period (which is superb and endless great composers), but listen to some Mozart and Haydn symphonies. Easy to get into and you'll hear how much they influenced the later composers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

I recommend you start where I started - www.classicalcdguide.com. It gives recommendations for what they consider the top 10 and top 20 works, along with recording recommendations. It then has separate categories of top 10 recommendations based on era, several well-known composers, and genres - symphonies, choral works, solo piano, chamber music. This is by no means definitive, and I'm not even saying that I agree with their top 10, or the recordings they choose. But it gives you a really good survey of various works, and helped me get a feel for what I liked and what I didn't, and I could then build from there. I discovered some great things from there that I didn't think I would - Thomas Tallis' Spem in Alium being one major example.


----------



## rborganist (Jan 29, 2013)

Chamber music: Listen to Schubert's Trout Quintet (one movement is based on his song of that title--in German Die Forelle)
The Shepherd on the Rock (also Schubert for voice, piano, and clarinet) Haydn--any of his string quartets
Orchestral--Haydn Trumpet Concerto, Beethoven's Sixth Symphony, Dvorak's Ninth Symphony, Mendelssohn' Violin Concerto (just for starters), Holberg Suite by Grieg
Keyboard music--Gymnopedie by Erik Satie, Woodland Sketches by Edward MacDowell, Beethoven piano sonatas (especially "Moonlight" and "Appassionata"), Three Chorals by Cesar Franck (for organ)
Vocal without orchestra--"Die Schoene Muellerin" by Schubert (as well as any of his other lieder, especially "Die Forelle" and "Der Erlkoenig", "Beau Soir" by Debussy
Vocal with orchestra--Four Last Songs by Richard Strauss, "Das Liede von der Erde" by Mahler, "Liebeslieder Waltzes" by Brahms
Opera--Carmen (Bizet), Rigoletto and La Traviata by Verdi, Don Giovanni and The Magic Flute by Mozart, Orfeo ed Euridice by Gluck, L'Enfant et les Sortileges by Ravel
Oratorio--Messiah by Handel, Elijah by Mendelssohn, St. John Passion by J. S. Bach
Program Music--Pictures at an Exhibition by Moussorgsky, Roman Trilogy by Respighi, Peer Gynt Suite by Grieg, Nights in the Gardens of Spain by Manuel De Falla
These should get you started.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

You should definitely check out the rest of Beethoven's Symphonies.
Also, Vivaldi wrote hundreds of concertos, so check out the rest of the four seasons then the other violin concertos. 
You should also look up some Bach and Tchaikovsky.
I hope you have a wonderful and fun adventure in the world of classical music


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

"The pieces I have mentioned were 20th century compositions and were atonal music. Generally, people considered those stuff as inaccessible!"....my budgie felt just like that, peeyaj!
I'm wondering if there might be a way of posting a recording I made of him talking his little phrases...any suggestions anyone? 
I could play the cassette & make a copy on my iPod as it plays...then what might I need to do with it? 
Not_ too _many rude suggestions here, please?!!...


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I recommend the symphonies of Carl Nielsen. Very accessible. One might hear them played 1/50th as often as Beethoven's symphonies, and Beethoven's are not 50 times as good.

Also Shostakovich. Some more accessible works are: Symphonies #5, 9, 10, 15, Festive Overture, both Cello Concertos, First Violin Concerto, Second Piano Concerto, Cello Sonata, many of his Preludes and Fugues for Piano (he wrote a set using every key, like Bach did).


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I recommend Vermont Public Radio (vpr.net) and their classical music service. They play a lot of good music that is not in the "overplayed warhorse" category.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe I could put in a word for French Baroque? Lully & Rameau - just pick some short pieces from YouTube or whatever and see how you like them. (Hope you do!  ) 
Have fun, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

JCarmel said:


> "The pieces I have mentioned were 20th century compositions and were atonal music. Generally, people considered those stuff as inaccessible!"....my budgie felt just like that, peeyaj!
> I'm wondering if there might be a way of posting a recording I made of him talking his little phrases...any suggestions anyone?
> I could play the cassette & make a copy on my iPod as it plays...then what might I need to do with it?
> Not_ too _many rude suggestions here, please?!!...


Orchestrate it like Messiean, comme ci


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

PetrB : There is at least one other "serious" classical station. The classical radio service of vpr.net is excellent and has all the attributes you cite about wfmt.com . They are also noncommercial (I don't know if WFMT is) and they don't play folk, jazz, etc. (not that folk and jazz are bad). I did not know about WFMT . I'll check them about.

I used to listen to the classical music service of kbyu but once in a while they seemed to broadcast long speeches about religion on their classical station so I stopped. I haven't tried them since I discovered vpr.net


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Newndkeen : I recommend you get the album of music Wendy Carlos made for the film "A Clockwork Orange". It includes a lot of music that didn't make it into the movie, including several of her original compositions that I like very much. I don't know if it's still in print, but if not you may be able to find a used copy if you look hard enough. 

When I first heard the album, I had not heard Beethoven's entire 9th symphony, or the entire last movement, and I assumed all the fantastic variations on the main theme of the last movement were Carlos's work, not Beethoven's.


----------



## Dimitri (Jun 27, 2013)

Shostakovich's "Festive Overture" and Saint-Saen's "Danse Macabre" are 2 great starting points.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Newndkeen said:


> I've only started listening to classical recently. I really love Beethoven's 2nd movement in his 9th symphony and of course the first movement of the 5th.
> I guess these are slightly "heavier" (if you can describe it like that) than other stuff I've heard. What other symphonies would you recommend.
> I also really enjoy Vivaldi's Four Seasons Winter and Rossini's William Tell Overture


So as of page 3, you've got hundreds of recommendations. How can you sort them out?

Of course there is no obligation. You ought to do what you want to do, and nothing else, no matter your reasons.

But one option you've got, if you want to give some prioritization to all these recommendations, is to look at the "Classical Music Project" list. It's supposed to be a hierarchically organized list of recommendations, and although none of us agree with it entirely, it does represent a compromise between the people who have compiled it. At least it's a decent guide.

One other thing I recommend is is, when you try a new piece, give it several chances. Of course there is no obligation, but I find that it helps me. Also, it's nice to come back to a work after a few months away from it. It might also help to read about it (its structure, history, whatever), but that is an individual thing.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto - a classic. I like Isaac Stern as soloist. (You can find this and most of the following on Youtube.) 

Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 2 - I wouldn't start with No. 3 - when I first started listening to classical music, the third got me very confused. (Anyway, I still personally think that the second is more beautiful than the third....  ) 

Schumann Piano Concerto No. 1 - excellent. See if you like it. 

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 2, 4, or 5 - believe me, once you a familiar with his unique style, the sixth will come out much nicer than it does if you are not familiar with Tchaikovsky. 

Beethoven Piano Concerto "Emperor" - and even his piano sonatas Nos. 5 and 13!! 

Brahms Violin Concerto and Symphonies Nos. 2 and 4 - Oh, you've got to at least listen to the concerto.... 

Beethoven String Quartet No. 16 - Beautiful! 

TIP: Do you have a device on which you can upload a lot of music? (E.g. I have my iPad, which holds a few gigabytes of my music on it. Yes - gigabytes. Quite a few.  ) If you do, or you have a small capacity device which an SD card can be inserted into (do that if you can...), then download many/all suggestions. When you are on a long car/plane ride, choose a random/seemingly delightful work, and listen to it. That was how I found my taste in classical music. I still do it with works that I do not know.

Well.... Have fun! Remember, many of us are willing to help out on the forum. Just ask!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Horowitz's D. Scarlatti, Clementi, Scriabin.

View attachment 24716


----------

